# Stickies?



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Where did all the stickies go in the Upgrade forum?

Like this one?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=141538


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

They were just unstuck from the top but are still active. All of them were started long ago, though they still get posts, they really no longer needed to be stuck.

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I disagree with un sticking the weaknees guide greg listed in his OP, it's pretty current.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Please keep the Weaknees "How to Upgrade" thread at the top as a "sticky"! Thank you!


----------



## Televisionary (Oct 24, 2000)

I agree--I was just about to post the same question in that forum. Although I've upgraded a half dozen TiVos over the years, I still go back to the forum to see what's new, and refer to the docs, links, and so on.

Some sort of top-level FAQ needs to be there, because that's where people go to find that information.

Thanks.


----------

